

Google to mull ways to store Russian users’ personal data locally - yuribit
http://en.itar-tass.com/economy/747924

======
legomylibrum
I'm sorry, but since when is itar-tass a remotely reliable source?

~~~
yuribit
Yes, it could be a completely bullshit story or not.. who knows
[http://mashable.com/2014/09/05/google-to-move-personal-
data-...](http://mashable.com/2014/09/05/google-to-move-personal-data-to-
russia/)

